# Prayers please, for Paula and Lorin's family ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula just phoned me a few minutes ago. She asked for me to post the sad news that one of their nieces died early this morning. Their niece is Lorin's twin brother's daughter. She was only thirty-eight years old. 

She became sick around three o'clock this morning, with chest pains and an upset stomach. She was advised to call her doctor this morning. But, it was too late, and she died this morning.

Their niece (I do not have her name) leaves behind her husband. 

As soon as Paula hung up, she and Lorin left for the trip to Lorin's brother's home. Lorin's brother lives in the Seattle area, which is about sixty miles from Paula and Lorin's home.

Paula is asking for her SM family/friends to please pray for their family. 

Dear Paula and Lorin,

Again, I am so sorry for your loss. I know you are in shock with this very sad and upsetting news. My heart, thoughts, love, and prayers are with you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

This is such sad news. I am so sorry for Paula and Loren's family. It just doesn't seem to end. Sending love and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Such incredibly sad news. Life can change in just a moment. When we see many living into their 80s and 90s, it becomes such a shock to find someone her age passing and so suddenly.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What tragic news, Marie---thank you for letting us know so we can, indeed, uphold Lorin & Paula by our prayers. May God come close to them & comfort their hurting hearts.
Paula, if you read this, you know I will be thinking of you, dear one.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What sad news. Dear Paula and Lorin I am so sorry for your loss. You must be heartbroken and so shocked to lose your niece. Thinking of you and sending prayers for you all.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

More sad news. I have had two friends that have lost their children (adults) this past year. It is not supposed to happen that way. My good wishes and prayers go out to Paula and her family. Hugs


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m so very sorry!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - what terrible news. Paula's family has had so many health challenges. Just heartbreaking to think someone that young could be gone in the blink of an eye. Sending prayers to Paula, Lorin and the rest of the family. :smcry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this feeling---lost my own niece at 27 yrs. suddenly---she was pumping gas into her car at a station & dropped dead---there is no way to prepare for that kind of shock. My heart is going out to this special family! Again, sending prayers & love!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I’m so sorry for this to be happening.Its heartbreaking to lose a family member but so horrible to lose one so suddenly and young.Paula and Lorin are in my prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Paula and Lorin,

I am so sorry for your loss. Lots of prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> More sad news. I have had two friends that have lost their children (adults) this past year. It is not supposed to happen that way. My good wishes and prayers go out to Paula and her family. Hugs



That's so sad Addison, I'm so sorry.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry for your loss Paula and Lorin. Prayers for the entire family. Just so sad.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie thank you. I am still trying to understand this, my heart is so sad, I can't even imagine the deep grief my brother inlaw and sister inlaw are experiencing. 
Yesterday we drove to their ranch, Lorin's twin stays there in the Spring and summer months, his wife stays in Seattle, Lorin and Lee are identical twins, they are so very close, always have been. Lee just couldn't believe that his baby daughter has passed, he was trying to be strong but we could feel his pain, that deep sadness that is gut wretching. He was packing for the drive back to Seattle. I think he was dreading going back because he would see just how real this is. It is one of those things you fear. YOUR child is suppose to bury you, not the other way around. 

Selina would have had her 39th birthday May 7th. Here's what happened 

Apparently Selina was having pains in her chest a month before, she had surgery for a valve that wasn't working correctly, the surgery went well. Days later she continued to have pain, she went to the ER, where she checked and was told her heart was fine. As the weeks went by the pain continues and her doctor puts her on pain meds.
The 20th at 2 or so she woke her husband and told him she was having terrible pain in her chest, he called 911, the paramedics came, checked Selina and told her to make a appointment with her doctor the next day.
Within 15 minutes she stood up and started vomiting, and then passed out, her husband called again for help and started CPR on Selina, by the time the paramedics returned Selina had died. It's devastating, they will have a otopshy to find out what happened 
We are a close family, all of us are broken hearted. We aren't certain when the funeral will be. I am sure it will be in the Seattle area so our kids and us will be making that long sad journey. 

When I called Marie I ask her to let you know, when ever I need you are ALWAYS here for me. Thank you. :wub: I haven't been able to sleep, my heart breaks for their family, they had two daughters, now they only have one, it's devastating. 
I will keep you updated.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Paula, I am so sorry to hear about your heartbreak. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Paula, I am keeping you, Lorin, his brother and wife and all the family in my thoughts and prayers. My heart breaks for all of you. Sending love your way!

Thank you Marie for posting!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I hate that this is happening with Paula's family. My prayers are with them at this difficult time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking to see if you, Marie, have any up-dates on the situation w/Paula & Lorin. My heart continues to break for the sadness they are facing on so many fronts. Sending love & prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Just checking to see if you, Marie, have any up-dates on the situation w/Paula & Lorin. My heart continues to break for the sadness they are facing on so many fronts. Sending love & prayers.


Paula will probably post soon. As with all of us, sometimes she just gets busy and then it's not as easy to be online as often. But, in the meantime, Sandi ... I know she appreciates you and everyone else asking about her.

Of course, it was a shock what happened to their niece. And, then she and Lorin had to travel a considerable distance to be together with their niece's father and family. 

Paula, I hope you don't mind my sharing what happened to you when you were spring cleaning the other day. Paula bumped her head on a metal closet rack and the pain from that has lingered ... so, she might have that checked out with the doctor. I know that can be painful ... because I've had that experience hitting my head on a metal rack in my laundry room (before the new dryer was moved away from the rack). Do you know what it feels like, pain wise ... if you drink or eat something too fast that's super ice cold? It's that kind of lingering ache/pain that can feel terrible. 

I think Paula is going to be okay. I know she misses our precious Matilda ... and understandably, that makes her feel very sad. 

However, I know that despite all the sad events that have occurred ... Paula is looking forward to something wonderful happening next week. But, that is something you will have to wait for ...until she has time to share the exciting event with everyone


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My heart is aching for Paula and her family. They have been through so much.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you sweet Marie for the up-date! I am praying for our friends & will keep her close in my heart. She is such a beautiful, special soul. My heart gives her a big squeeze from a long distance!
I have an idea of which you speak, but not "spilling the marbles" ---"won't that be fun!" I hope I will have some wifi so I can catch the :chili::chili::aktion033: excitement w/each of you. Sometimes life brings these "treasures" our way--because, well, because we are a family.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know I wrote a comment yesterday but for some reason it seems not to have posted. Just floored by how terrible Paula and her family's loss is and how many in the medical field dropped the ball in helping. Just devastating.

Hoping the Paula is okay after the conk on the head. I had a major one a few months ago and it's always best to check it out. I think I know what her good news will be but waiting with baited breath. Thanks again Marie for keeping us informed.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

this is the saddest news I've heard....no....there have been a few heartbreaking deaths in the past few days. I have a hard time understanding why god would take the young innocent good people. My heart goes out to Loren's brother and his wife. This has to be just about unbearable for them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry it's taken me a bit to get back, we have been waiting to here what's happening with the funeral. Yesterday Lee (Lorin's twin) called, I am worried, he was acting like everything was ok, tomorrow they will have a viewing, we weren't ask to be there, apparently they want just their immediate family, once Lee and Melanie see their youngest daughter it will be all to real for them. It's been hard for me because my youngest daughter is 6 months older then Selina. I just think how unbearable that would be. My heart hurts for them. 
So far they are still planning the memorial service, so we wait to see when we make the trip there.

Stupid me, I was Spring cleaning my closet and lifted my head and hit the corner of the metal shelf. It hurt, but it's been a week or so ago and it's still tender to the touch. But I have a hard head so all is well.

Matilda's birthday is coming up, it will be a hard day for us, we miss her. Miss that silly girlfriend. 

Thank you for thinking of us, please pray for Lee, Melanie, Corynee and Selina's hubby Marti, tomorrow will be so hard for them, it will be the last goodbye for them. Selina will be cremented.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been thinking of Matilda and how hard that will be on both you and Lorin. My condolences to Selina's parents and family. The universe decided when it is our time. 

And you are talking to the number clutz here. Not a day goes by that I do not trip, fall, burn myself on the stove, cut myself, jam a finger, etc.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm sorry it's taken me a bit to get back, we have been waiting to here what's happening with the funeral. Yesterday Lee (Lorin's twin) called, I am worried, he was acting like everything was ok, tomorrow they will have a viewing, we weren't ask to be there, apparently they want just their immediate family, once Lee and Melanie see their youngest daughter it will be all to real for them. It's been hard for me because my youngest daughter is 6 months older then Selina. I just think how unbearable that would be. My heart hurts for them.
> So far they are still planning the memorial service, so we wait to see when we make the trip there.
> 
> Stupid me, I was Spring cleaning my closet and lifted my head and hit the corner of the metal shelf. It hurt, but it's been a week or so ago and it's still tender to the touch. But I have a hard head so all is well.
> ...


Paula, I hope you received my phone message yesterday. I, too, am thinking about you and Matilda’s upcoming birthday. :heart:


----------

